# Whole Roasted Striper Basquaise



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Striper Season is just around the corner. I just found this recipe from one of my favorite chefs, Anthony Bourdain. 

http://www.chow.com/recipes/10188

You can substitute red snapper or black sea bass for striper, too. 

I'm not a big fan of cookin' fish on the bone. But it's cool to try something new every now and then.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> ...
> I'm not a big fan of cookin' fish on the bone. But it's cool to try something new every now and then.


Come on now ... don't be a pansy  That sweet meat is right on da bone ... at least my wife thinks so  

Truthfully she would rather eat the meat off the back bone of a fish then the big chunky fleshy parts.

I like it all ... however I would remove the heads ... not because they freak me out .... NO NO NO ... because you put them in a pot and slow cook the goodness out of them and use it for fish stew/soup ... yummy!

And no I am not Asian ... although by all rights I probably should be the way I eat! 

Most Americans need to get out of there comfort zone and live on the edge a little when it comes to food! Try it ... you will like it!

Sorry ... didn't mean to hijack the thread. Nice recipe though ... I LOVE Tony ... not only does he have a great taste for food but he can also write a little too!


----------

